# Need contacts to talk investing at a VERY basic level (for now :-))



## Citrine (24 Aug 2008)

Hi there

I just found this website today by accident.  My father has shares in Irish Life and Permanent and i was fishing around to try to find some more information on the company, etc.

This is all very new to me.  I attended a talk recently on technical analysis of the stockmarket.  The speaker was a very reliable source and he did say to doubt everything you hear and read and that he was only sharing the information that he used to help out.  He also recommended that people practice trading on virtual systems and of course he gave no advice.

It was fascinating though and since then i have been studying the whole subject.  I have NO experience of investing in shares at all.....as i said my father has some shares but he too knows nothing.  They are just shares that his mother bought for him many years ago that he hasn't touched.

I was wondering if, assuming no one minded, i could record what i learned here with a view to having some like minded people to share it all with? Also with the hope that people might be able to explain things that i don't understand....I would pay that forward to the next newbie! 

Right now the biggest hurdle to my development seems to be having no one who is interested to talk about all this stuff in my life.  When i come across something i don't understand i have to go on searches to try to understand instead of just discussing it with a peer group.

Anyway, let me know what you think.  I'm very very interested but a complete novice.

thanks for listening and i look forward to your thoughts

Citrine


----------



## ClubMan (24 Aug 2008)

Why not just post your experiences and questions here for feedback?


----------



## mercman (25 Aug 2008)

First thing to learn -- the stock market is not based on Technical Analysis. Have you tried picking up a few books on the basics because otherwise you are going to lose your money or else you might be extremely lucky.


----------



## LDFerguson (25 Aug 2008)

As ClubMan says, this very website is populated by people with an interest in money and everything to do with it.  I'm sure you'll find people here that will enjoy engaging in discussion or debate about the various investment theories.  

If you prefer discussions in person, there are investment clubs around the country.  Some companies facilitate the establishment of such clubs such as www.ticn.com or [broken link removed] although such companies aren't always praised here on Askaboutmoney.  See here.  See also .


----------



## dunkamania (25 Aug 2008)

Try some reading to kick you off, my top three would be in order

Benjamin Graham - Intellegent investor
Robert Hagstrom - The Warren Buffett Way
Malkiel - A random walk down Wall Street

Intellegent investor is in my view the bible of investing, however its fairly heavy, especially for novices. The Warren Buffett Way is a lighter, but still very educational read.


----------



## Oliver26 (25 Aug 2008)

HI, I'm also a total newbie and would be interested in any tips or advice on how to go about investing in stocks and shares.


----------



## Citrine (25 Aug 2008)

Thanks everyone! I really appreciate your responses! Oliver26 please feel free to ask questions on here too, that will help me learn and it's great for me to talk to anyone else at a similar level in this stuff!


I will post some questions up in the next day or so. Thanks again!


----------



## LDFerguson (26 Aug 2008)

Hi Citrine & Oliver26, 

There's a lot of useful information in the Key Posts section.  Have a browse through that.


----------



## Daithi7 (26 Aug 2008)

another good book for a newbie which I'd recommend is 'Rich Dad Poor Dad'


----------



## Chris (27 Aug 2008)

Daithi7 said:


> another good book for a newbie which I'd recommend is 'Rich Dad Poor Dad'



I couldn't disagree more. After hearing a friend rave about I picked it up, and was very suspect about what I was reading. So I did a bit of research, to find out that someone had already put together a website with a detailed analysis of the contents of the book:
[broken link removed]
I strongly suggest you read this before you listen to advise given in the book, or better still, before you pick up the book in the first place.


----------



## dunkamania (28 Aug 2008)

There is very little investment advise in Kiyosakis books, its mostly lifestyle material


----------



## Citrine (30 Aug 2008)

Hi there


I've been working this weekend so i'll be quick....and i'll post more when I have some time off.


For now I have a question. I'm looking at Sharewatch, just with a view to trade on paper only, ie not for real, just practice. I don't have the savings yet to do it for real anyway. However i'm wondering how to get started. I look at the top gainers, top fallers and most active.....but are these the best places to start? I mean often the top gainers are quite pricey shares.....and I want to keep it fairly realistic. If I was ever going to do this for real, I might have to begin with as little as £800. I know that's not a lot.....but if I practice on paper i'd like to practice with shares that are more within a range that I can relate to.


Does that make sense? Thoughts on how to practice are appreciated.... 

(i know you are probably thinking where is my fundamental analysis on preferred companies, etc, but that's just it, i'm a complete and total newbie to this stuff.  I was also wondering if, while doing this on paper to try the technical analysis, looking at price action only first.....thoughts?  If i sound daft remember this is a total new field to me and i really appreciate your time and patience.  I will also seriously consider any advice that i get)


----------



## Citrine (31 Aug 2008)

update:

I have begun to re-read a book by Alvin Hall, 'Your Money or Your Life.' I am trying out his Portfolio Game, however i am stuck on the very first bit. 

I wish to identify 3 sectors that i wish to invest in.......well based on recent news (or that small bit of news that i actually understand! LOL!) I thought it best to choose the following:

* Commodities 
* Entertainment and Media (reasoning, credit crunch, people are staying in more, reports on more home entertainment usage)
* Financial (probably not a good idea, but father has real shares in a financial company, so thought i'd virtual/practice trade with this company)

Ok here's my challenge. Where do i get a list of the companies in these sectors? I've tried Sharewatch......but overwhelmed by the long listings on the FTSE 100 and other indexes. Need to know where to get lists for each sector.....then i can actually begin some analysis, pick some and begin practicing

Anyone?

Thanks!


----------



## mercman (31 Aug 2008)

The daily FT lists all the companies trading on the London Stock Exchange and lists them in categories of the sector they are involved with. You can then obtain all the company info on each company by using Google.


----------



## dunkamania (2 Sep 2008)

Citrine said:


> * Commodities
> * Entertainment and Media (reasoning, credit crunch, people are staying in more, reports on more home entertainment usage)
> * Financial (probably not a good idea, but father has real shares in a financial company, so thought i'd virtual/practice trade with this company)


 
Commodities- Oil is off almost $9 since Friday, metals are getting whacked too, commodity stocks would be expected to weaken.
Entertainment and Media- People spend less on entertainment and media in the current environment, also companys spend less on advertising, which is a big part of media revenues
Financial- Subprime is arguably over, unfortunately, the problems from prime are only starting


----------

